# Locking sand for brick pavers



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Reading and rereading many quotes on the internet. I read about the help and questions about finishing a Red brick patio about 1/8 to 1/4 spacing. I was thinking of using locking sand from Menards but several listers, said they could not see harding results from their cheeper polymeric sand, so I'm looking at the 40# @$20.00 sold by my garden supply yard, then I read of a lot of problems with whitish film even after a blowing with a leaf blower. 
Here's what I came up with I have a 20' x 20' red brick patio and I'm thinking of using just filling sand. But i wanted to see what my DIY friends say first.
Also can I add a lot of weed killer first to slow any growth of future weeds for a year maybe

Thanks robert75


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

when I did my patio .....we used sakrete polymeric ...it worked perfect....just follow instructions they may seem hard but its not....,,:thumbsup::thumbsup:...they too mention about a white film ..was told if you just follow the instructions you should be fine...fyi it locked them tighter than a frogs a%$ss and that is water proof


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Did a three bye one hundred foot walkway last spring that was orig. done with just plain sand about six years back. Too much Yack growing up in the cracks. After all was power washed and dug out, I used just plain old polymeric sand and it worked fine. No worries yet. 

Ron


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

ront02769 said:


> Did a three bye one hundred foot walkway last spring that was orig. done with just plain sand about six years back. Too much Yack growing up in the cracks. After all was power washed and dug out, I used just plain old polymeric sand and it worked fine. No worries yet.
> 
> Ron


Thanks to both DIY, buddy's 
I'm going to buy the Sakrete brand that's what my yard supplies carries.
I'll just be careful.I'm in no hurry,

Thanks I will start Monday, the sun will be out here in Michigan once again.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This begs the question. Would it would be possible to add a tenting color, with positive results, as we do in brick mortar? Possibly need to contact Quick about that.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Sakrete has it in gray too. I found it online at Lowes but it's twice the cost of tan.

http://www.sakrete.com/products/detail.cfm/prod_alias/Paver-Set-Polymeric-Sand


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

IF your pavers are already sealed, tinting is possible ONLY if 1 can tint sand :whistling2:

irc


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Locking sand and pavers*



robert75 said:


> Reading and rereading many quotes on the internet. I read about the help and questions about finishing a Red brick patio about 1/8 to 1/4 spacing. I was thinking of using locking sand from Menards but several listers, said they could not see harding results from their cheeper polymeric sand, so I'm looking at the 40# @$20.00 sold by my garden supply yard, then I read of a lot of problems with whitish film even after a blowing with a leaf blower.
> Here's what I came up with I have a 20' x 20' red brick patio and I'm thinking of using just filling sand. But i wanted to see what my DIY friends say first.
> Also can I add a lot of weed killer first to slow any growth of future weeds for a year maybe
> 
> Thanks robert75


Well DIY buddies 
Today I finished up my patio. I bought 4 40lb tubs of Sakrete Polymeric Sand
My patio is 18 feet by 19 feet almost 400 sq.ft 98% of the pavers had about 3/16" to 1/4 " gap sweeping Sand, in around and across i did 1/4th of the area then using a plate compactor I made several passes re swept and again made several passes. then the next row, and so on.
Well I cut it pretty close when I had finished I re swept and made one more pass over the whole patio in all directions then re swept clean and blew the remaining dust off with my leaf blower on a gentle blow watered down with a sprinkle waited for 20 min and once more a gentle sprinkle Oh Yah, .I only had about one quart of sand left over close call.
The Sun is bright and so are my Pavers. My first job try at this and they came out great Now all I have to do is hit the Lotto to buy Patio Furniture 

Robert75 :thumbup:


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Did a three bye one hundred foot walkway last spring that was orig. done with just plain sand about six years back. Too much Yack growing up in the cracks. After all was power washed and dug out, I used just plain old polymeric sand and it worked fine. No worries yet.
> 
> Ron


I had the same situation. Landscaper used the polymer sand last spring and it worked great! Yes, I did have to contend with the white film for a while, but eventually it went away. One tip: the stuff *cannot* be applied if the patio is wet. Has to be applied to dry area. Good luck.


----------

